# Over cooked test cyp?



## JayDP (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey guys so I recently posted a blood work in the general section about messed and confusing bloods, basicly homebrewed test cyp and mast enth, blood work shows total test in the gutter and free test super high

So been thinking all day and night about this, maybe test cyp was the wrong power, they mixed up there end or more likely I over cooked the test cyp

I remember when I was trying to heat it in the frying pan with water using a thermometer, it wouldnt go past 80c so I had to keep topping the water up and it was boiling away for about 45 mins before it looked clear, so just to be sure I ended up leaving it in another 15 mins to be sure

Do you think I ruined it? 

I contacted raw dealer an he is sending me out a new batch to try. Prob gona bin this lot and have another go with the new batch. Then get test again 

Also Iv made test cyp before from different dealer and there's didn't take so long to melt

Might invest in a portable hot plate

Any thought??


----------



## JayDP (Jul 27, 2017)

Slimline Induction Hob | Maplin

Does this look any good, digital temp and timmer, upto 270c


----------



## anabolicraw (Aug 3, 2017)

Normally test cyp is rather easy to dissolve in ba and bb. Putting the beaker in the hot water can speed up the dissolution. It doesn't need to boil so long time. You can keep stirring it with a glass bar until the powder dissolves completely.


----------



## djpase (Sep 13, 2017)

anabolicraw said:


> Normally test cyp is rather easy to dissolve in ba and bb. Putting the beaker in the hot water can speed up the dissolution. It doesn't need to boil so long time. You can keep stirring it with a glass bar until the powder dissolves completely.



this guy knows his stuff and his product a+++++


----------



## Akamai (Sep 14, 2017)

Amps are sealed at high temps to seal the glass. 

Ak


----------



## ALLEX (Sep 15, 2017)

Do not use water. Use cooking oil instead. 

Test cyp dissolves rather easily, even without heat.

Overcooking doesn't hurt the hormone much, but some of the solvents evaporate. 

What's the concentration?


----------

